# Flavor suggestions



## nitrousinfected (Dec 9, 2009)

Have a Family Reunion the 26th, have been asked to bring 2 or 3 Fatties, they are making chili as a main course, what flavor fatties would ya'll think would go with chili? Open to any suggestions here


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 9, 2009)

Maybe something with a Southwestern flair to it? A chorizo and pepper fatty with some cheese?????

Only limited to you imagination. Hey, check Got14u's post the other day. He made a chorizo fatty that was , well, amazing to say the least.


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 9, 2009)

Green chili's, onions, garlic, w/ some pepperjack cheese.... mmmmmm.


----------



## rivet (Dec 9, 2009)

Oh man, the sky is the limit! Anything goes well with chili.

Take a look at a guacamole fatty:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=79316

or you might want to try a mushroom-swiss fatty:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=77988

Hope this helps you out a bit. Just know you can't go wrong with a fatty, and we wanna see Q-Vue too!


----------



## richtee (Dec 9, 2009)

Might I suggest one fire breather? There'a ALWAYS "uncle Joe" who "likes it hot" What fun! Some hab and horseradish? }8{)


----------



## rivet (Dec 9, 2009)

Oh wow, thanks for the reminder, we can't overlook these beauties! Take a few minutes to check these babies out, you won't be sorry!  

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=85015


----------



## fire it up (Dec 9, 2009)

You could do a few filled with biscuits and/or cheddar.  I think that would compliment a chili.
If you really want to blow people away you could try something that goes in line with your families heritage, some of the hardcore old timers would get a kick out of something like that.
For me that would be Irish on one side and Swedish on the other.


----------



## nitrousinfected (Dec 9, 2009)

Not really gonna be any Old Timers, just my moms kids, and her brothers families and kids. Since my mom and grandma passed we really dont see much of each other.  I am really not sure what kinda fatty says MUTT  lol, My family has so many heritages, really MUTT is the only way to describe it, Love the idea tho


----------



## nitrousinfected (Dec 9, 2009)

My wife is part Cajun, so of course she is wantin a replay of the last fatty we did, Crawfish tails, shrimp, creole seasoning. Was very good, but I think I will combine a few ideas here, Think I will take JIR's idea and crank the heat up as Rich suggested, then the wifeys cajun one, and I'm kinda leanin towards a Chili Cheeseburger or Frito chili pie fatty


----------



## pitrow (Dec 9, 2009)

was thinking filled with some corn bread might be pretty good. Maybe some jalapeno-cheddar cornbread.


----------



## fire it up (Dec 9, 2009)

I think someone on here said they stuffed a fattie with some leftover ABTs, not talk about combining the best of BBQ appetizers into one amazing fattie...I really need to try that one, maybe a fattie with ABTs and another one with pepper shooters?
Like a cherry bomb but in sliced form...that would be amazing!!!

Here's a link to some cherry bombs I did a month or so ago...
http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...ad.php?t=83092

One of my absolute favorite smoked appetizers ever.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 9, 2009)

You can make a fattie of any thing that you can image. But can your wife make me a cajun fattie and send it to me. You have been given many choices and I would throw in the baked potatoes one I did
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=77343
and then here's another one of a chicken strips and fixins.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=76609


----------



## fire it up (Dec 9, 2009)

Is there really anything you CAN'T put in a fattie?
Even liquids like soups and such concentrated or reduced will work.
I wonder who was the smoking genius who decided to stuff something inside a chub of sausage, maybe wrap it in bacon and then smoke it.
Whoever it was my hat goes off to them.


----------



## walle (Dec 9, 2009)

Man, Nirto - you're going to have a hard time choosing!
These posts from PitRow and Fire It Up lead me to a question - 

If you stuff a Fattie with cornbread or biscuits, do you use the batter/dough, or do you use cooked cornbread and biscuits? Sound awesome with chili, or by themselves.
Thanks,
Tracey


----------



## got14u (Dec 9, 2009)

This (see below) was a giagantic hit for the kids and sorta goes with the theme a little bit....and thanks for the mention on the bread fattie meat hunter and rivet...those would really fo good for a side with a bowl of chilli i think. I actually just found the link to the finished pics of the hot dog fattie. It is with the cactuse fattie I did. check this one out. sky is the limit on these babbys 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=77187


----------



## pitrow (Dec 9, 2009)

I've seen it done both ways, precooked and raw dough. Personally I'd probably go for already cooked, but it does work the other way too.


Here's one where he put raw biscuit dough inside:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=67281


----------



## fire it up (Dec 9, 2009)

You cook them and then add them into the fattie.
Only thing you have to keep in mind is that the fat from the sausage will absorb into the biscuit, not a bad thing and will be perfectly fine if wrapped then smoked but I wouldn't let it sit overnight for fear of the biscuit turning to mush.
Someone even did biscuits with sausage and gravy in a fattie once.

*Thanks for the link PitRow, didn't think you could do it with raw dough inside, though it did seem like the dough didn't fully cook in them?


----------



## pitrow (Dec 9, 2009)

yeah that's kinda what I thought too, though the OP said they weren't doughy at all. I guess if you leave it in there long enough it will eventually fully cook. Like I said though, personally I'd probably just go with already cooked.


----------



## nitrousinfected (Dec 10, 2009)

The wife and I were discussing a mexican cornbread fattie, but since cornbread cooks at 375 to 400, and fatties are basically charcoal at those temps...... will the cornbread actually cook in the 170 to 180 range?


----------



## nitrousinfected (Dec 10, 2009)

I work for a trucking company that delivers in Jacksonville 5 to 10 times a week, you may have to meet one of my drivers somewhere to pick it up, but I am sure this can be arranged


----------



## nitrousinfected (Dec 9, 2009)

Have a Family Reunion the 26th, have been asked to bring 2 or 3 Fatties, they are making chili as a main course, what flavor fatties would ya'll think would go with chili? Open to any suggestions here


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 9, 2009)

Maybe something with a Southwestern flair to it? A chorizo and pepper fatty with some cheese?????

Only limited to you imagination. Hey, check Got14u's post the other day. He made a chorizo fatty that was , well, amazing to say the least.


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 9, 2009)

Green chili's, onions, garlic, w/ some pepperjack cheese.... mmmmmm.


----------



## rivet (Dec 9, 2009)

Oh man, the sky is the limit! Anything goes well with chili.

Take a look at a guacamole fatty:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=79316

or you might want to try a mushroom-swiss fatty:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=77988

Hope this helps you out a bit. Just know you can't go wrong with a fatty, and we wanna see Q-Vue too!


----------



## richtee (Dec 9, 2009)

Might I suggest one fire breather? There'a ALWAYS "uncle Joe" who "likes it hot" What fun! Some hab and horseradish? }8{)


----------



## rivet (Dec 9, 2009)

Oh wow, thanks for the reminder, we can't overlook these beauties! Take a few minutes to check these babies out, you won't be sorry!  

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=85015


----------



## fire it up (Dec 9, 2009)

You could do a few filled with biscuits and/or cheddar.  I think that would compliment a chili.
If you really want to blow people away you could try something that goes in line with your families heritage, some of the hardcore old timers would get a kick out of something like that.
For me that would be Irish on one side and Swedish on the other.


----------



## nitrousinfected (Dec 9, 2009)

Not really gonna be any Old Timers, just my moms kids, and her brothers families and kids. Since my mom and grandma passed we really dont see much of each other.  I am really not sure what kinda fatty says MUTT  lol, My family has so many heritages, really MUTT is the only way to describe it, Love the idea tho


----------



## nitrousinfected (Dec 9, 2009)

My wife is part Cajun, so of course she is wantin a replay of the last fatty we did, Crawfish tails, shrimp, creole seasoning. Was very good, but I think I will combine a few ideas here, Think I will take JIR's idea and crank the heat up as Rich suggested, then the wifeys cajun one, and I'm kinda leanin towards a Chili Cheeseburger or Frito chili pie fatty


----------



## pitrow (Dec 9, 2009)

was thinking filled with some corn bread might be pretty good. Maybe some jalapeno-cheddar cornbread.


----------



## fire it up (Dec 9, 2009)

I think someone on here said they stuffed a fattie with some leftover ABTs, not talk about combining the best of BBQ appetizers into one amazing fattie...I really need to try that one, maybe a fattie with ABTs and another one with pepper shooters?
Like a cherry bomb but in sliced form...that would be amazing!!!

Here's a link to some cherry bombs I did a month or so ago...
http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...ad.php?t=83092

One of my absolute favorite smoked appetizers ever.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 9, 2009)

You can make a fattie of any thing that you can image. But can your wife make me a cajun fattie and send it to me. You have been given many choices and I would throw in the baked potatoes one I did
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=77343
and then here's another one of a chicken strips and fixins.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=76609


----------



## fire it up (Dec 9, 2009)

Is there really anything you CAN'T put in a fattie?
Even liquids like soups and such concentrated or reduced will work.
I wonder who was the smoking genius who decided to stuff something inside a chub of sausage, maybe wrap it in bacon and then smoke it.
Whoever it was my hat goes off to them.


----------



## walle (Dec 9, 2009)

Man, Nirto - you're going to have a hard time choosing!
These posts from PitRow and Fire It Up lead me to a question - 

If you stuff a Fattie with cornbread or biscuits, do you use the batter/dough, or do you use cooked cornbread and biscuits? Sound awesome with chili, or by themselves.
Thanks,
Tracey


----------



## got14u (Dec 9, 2009)

This (see below) was a giagantic hit for the kids and sorta goes with the theme a little bit....and thanks for the mention on the bread fattie meat hunter and rivet...those would really fo good for a side with a bowl of chilli i think. I actually just found the link to the finished pics of the hot dog fattie. It is with the cactuse fattie I did. check this one out. sky is the limit on these babbys 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=77187


----------



## pitrow (Dec 9, 2009)

I've seen it done both ways, precooked and raw dough. Personally I'd probably go for already cooked, but it does work the other way too.


Here's one where he put raw biscuit dough inside:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=67281


----------



## fire it up (Dec 9, 2009)

You cook them and then add them into the fattie.
Only thing you have to keep in mind is that the fat from the sausage will absorb into the biscuit, not a bad thing and will be perfectly fine if wrapped then smoked but I wouldn't let it sit overnight for fear of the biscuit turning to mush.
Someone even did biscuits with sausage and gravy in a fattie once.

*Thanks for the link PitRow, didn't think you could do it with raw dough inside, though it did seem like the dough didn't fully cook in them?


----------



## pitrow (Dec 9, 2009)

yeah that's kinda what I thought too, though the OP said they weren't doughy at all. I guess if you leave it in there long enough it will eventually fully cook. Like I said though, personally I'd probably just go with already cooked.


----------



## nitrousinfected (Dec 10, 2009)

The wife and I were discussing a mexican cornbread fattie, but since cornbread cooks at 375 to 400, and fatties are basically charcoal at those temps...... will the cornbread actually cook in the 170 to 180 range?


----------



## nitrousinfected (Dec 10, 2009)

I work for a trucking company that delivers in Jacksonville 5 to 10 times a week, you may have to meet one of my drivers somewhere to pick it up, but I am sure this can be arranged


----------

